

Patent Monk – The patent search engine you always wanted to exist - docbrain
http://www.patentmonk.com

======
lostinpoetics
congrats on the launch, linking figure/element numbers to is a feature i've
had on my list of features of things i'll never build for awhile. also, have
recently added thumbnail search results (think google patents had this ages
ago, but has since retired it if they did) and a smarter weighting of keyword
search (e.g., filtering out noise from sections and boosting hits in
claims/abstract/etc). would love to help out if needed (contact info in
profile)

~~~
docbrain
Thanks so much for the feedback! I'll contact you soon after today's launch is
over and I get some sleep lol. The problem we're tackling now is automatic
citation in the spec. so that highlighting text gives you the column and line
numbers.

